# looking for partner in building new light



## DASVT (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi I have a optics machine shop and we have a glass press molding machine here. we are looking to partner with someone in building a market able product. It would seem that this forum would be the place to go to find people with ideas and an interest in high performance lighting products. we can mold aspheric lenses to about 120 mm max diameters, might make a good size spot light any one interested?


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 20, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd consider speaking with some of the sub-forums here run by the modders themselves. They might be a better partner as they'd have more resources than say, me with a small machine shop and decidedly low volume output. And by low output I mean I've not yet built my first light, but at least working on it this weekend!

~D


----------



## Norm (Sep 25, 2013)

Thread closed the OP posted and has not logged on to view any replies since, DASVT please contact me to have the thread reopened - Norm


----------

